# Reel for Spanish Mackerel



## Jimmy C (Oct 13, 2020)

Would like some suggestions on a reel for casting spoons for Spanish Mackerel on a 9-10 rod.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Akios 656 SCM or Abu 6500 CS or CT Mag


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Thats what I use on my Breakaway 10'6" Omega...


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

I like a spinning reel for throwing metal and plugs. I'd lean toward something like a Daiwa BG4000 loaded with 20 pound braid, with fluorocarbon leader. Then after dwelling on it awhile I'd probably buy a used Daiwa SS Tournament 2600 from eBay and use that, because I'm cheap and I really like the SS Tournament reels.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Stradic 4000, 15# braid. Even 10# braid if they're way out.


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

Any 4K size will do, a 5k would be a bit much on a 9'...IMO.. but... if you already have 5k size run with it. Do listen to slosh though, "20 pound braid, with fluorocarbon leader".


----------



## Lukeksnyder1 (Nov 12, 2019)

Gotta second that Daiwa BG 4000. I use 20lb braid


----------



## capefox (Jul 3, 2019)

Jimmy C said:


> Would like some suggestions on a reel for casting spoons for Spanish Mackerel on a 9-10 rod.


Penn Spin Fisher VI 4500. You will love that purchase 20 years from now.


----------



## ABombs (Oct 13, 2020)

What about the Penn Slammer III (or older)? No mention for the Penn Slammer yet? You can get a smaller size if all you are after are Spanish mackerel. Better drag and gears than anything else on the market, and will take a splash of salt and sand and keep going. I know it's overkill for basic needs, but you didn't say price was a factor.


----------



## CBINVB (Sep 18, 2019)

I would recommend you get the highest speed reel you can reasonably afford. Smacks often run with bluefish which are more aggressive so the only way you can pluck the smacks from the school is by out speeding the blues. The slammer III 3500/4500 are quite fast at around 40" retrieve per crank. The new shimanos in the 4k/5k are about the same 40" for the XH models; Stradic FL is the cheapest of the recent designs. Diawa has similar offerings, the 3k BG being pretty fast at 38.5" per crank and that can be found for close to $100 on amazon if you keep a look out.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

A 4000 size reel will handle just about anything on our beaches...Blues, Spanish, and Albies.....Nothing smaller. The shimano numbers tend to run a little small as far as capacity wise. A 40 will work fine just keep in mind you may have less line. The sky is the limit on what you want to spend. I would not buy anything of less quality of a Penn Battle if you're on a budget.


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

I like a Stradic 4000 with 20lb fireline. I need a lighter setup because of my age. I might not get the distance, but it’s a good tradeoff if casting for several hours. Whatever you do, keep a fast gear ratio.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Penn has a high speed Battle and a high speed Clash out ..... 7.0 -1 .... the 4000 would be great for Spanish ...


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

Shimano 4000 on a 9ft.

Got a Shimano 5000 on a 10 1/2ft Allstar Breakaway. The 5000 can really bring in the line cranking hard.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Well ... this thread's been up a month, the OP never returned, nor never posted whether his reel is a spinner or revolver, which is kinda critical for matching up a rod.

A lotta posting for nothing by all.

Another new member "one post wonder', I suspect.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

It is still good information.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Go with the new Penn Clash 4000 HS (high speed), the faster the better for Spanish ...


----------

